# Opporunity "meeting"



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been working my FHTM business over the past few months and I am extremely happy to say, It's paying off and is now growing every day.

We are having a meeting on 14 April (Wednesday) starting at 7PM, ending at 8PMat our "W" street office.

Click this link for the mapquest page:

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Pensacola&state=FL&address=5800+N+W+St&zipcode=32505-2298&country=US&latitude=30.470631&longitude=-87.254529&geocode=ADDRESS

5800 W Street, Suite 5B 

It's free to see, people helping people is what this is all about!

I am convinced that there are only 2 ways you can fail at this, and they are:

"Not do it, or Quit" Never, Ever,give up!

Let me know if you plan on attending.

Thanks in advance, this could be a life changing event for you. It's changing mine now.


----------

